# Raptors @ Nets, November 1st



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:30 EST, THE SCORE_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0196.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0064.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0423.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0428.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0715.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-nets-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 01 -- 1 November 2006
Raptors (0-0) @ Nets (0-0)
_The Toronto Raptors look to continue their winning ways in the regular season after going 7-1 in preseason, including an explosive 119-110 victory over the New Jersey Nets on October 15th. Rookie PJ Tucker scored 18 points to lead the Raptors, with Kris Humphries adding a double-double of 11 points and 12 rebounds and TJ Ford collecting 9 assists in the first half. Raptors All-Star Chris Bosh averaged 24 points and 11 rebounds in four contests against the Nets last season but is questionable for this game due to lingering pain from heel spurs. The game tips-off at 7:30 and is televised nationally on The Score._​</td></table>​


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

awsome work, first game thread of the season is finally here :banana:

Prediction:

120 Raptors - 115 Nets in overtime


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, so this is the new game thread format. The head-to-head feature will work once there are numbers to compare, as Fox Sports doesn't count pre-season stats.

Each player portrait and team logo is clickable, like last year. The portraits lead to NBA.com player profiles and the logos lead to the team sites.

The Raptors banner doesn't light-up when you roll your mouse over it because it is a table with a background image, not a hyperlinked jpeg. The reason for that is that I wanted to put the game time and channel as part of the main block, and you can see that in the left-hand corner of the Raptors banner.

Comments and suggestions welcome.

The season is almost a go!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome Game Thread Speedy.

My Prediction:
Raptors - 107
Nets - 102

GO Rapss


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Ok, so this is the new game thread format. The head-to-head feature will work once there are numbers to compare, as Fox Sports doesn't count pre-season stats.
> 
> Each player portrait and team logo is clickable, like last year. The portraits lead to NBA.com player profiles and the logos lead to the team sites.
> 
> ...


... haha Nice game thread. This will be the official reason why ZAE and Real aren't going to turn red for a while!

-Petey


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks great!

103-96 Raps over Nets

Bosh puts up 26 and 11 with 2 blocks
Parker has 14 and 6 with one charge taken vs Vince
Graham has 10 and 4
Jose 13 and 7 dimes.


Thats all that I think for now. :biggrin:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

How about a minimal, 3 line stat box underneath each player? I.E. Ford would have PPG - APG - SPG while Carter would have something along the lines of FG% - PPG - RPG.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

trick said:


> How about a minimal, 3 line stat box underneath each player? I.E. Ford would have PPG - APG - SPG while Carter would have something along the lines of FG% - PPG - RPG.


 add me to your Slokar fan club


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

madman said:


> add me to your Slokar fan club


done and done


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> How about a minimal, 3 line stat box underneath each player? I.E. Ford would have PPG - APG - SPG while Carter would have something along the lines of FG% - PPG - RPG.


I'd love to if there was a script I could write where the stats would be drawn from NBA.com or something, without me having to update them manually for every thread. As of right now I'm not too keen on updating 30 stats on top of the other updates the thread format requires for each new game. That's why I've kept the head-to-head feature, although it is a bit extraneous.

I might change my mind later, though. If anyone wants to take a crack at it in the meantime and see what it looks like, go ahead and take the code I've written and modify it. The quickest way to steal it is to quote that post and it will come up in html format that you can copy-paste. Adding a {tr} below the Raps pictures and another above the Nets pictures, along with five {td}'s, is all it should take, beyond the obvious alignment and font formatting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One of the ideas I had was when you roll over one of the player photos it makes them black and white, or blurry, or something where you could put legible text over them, and that's where key information would go, like name, number, position, college/country and stats. Being self-taught I don't know how to modify pictures on the fly (without having to photoshop every NBA starter portrait) or have them change attributes when the mouse rolls over.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> One of the ideas I had was when you roll over one of the player photos it makes them black and white, or blurry, or something where you could put legible text over them, and that's where key information would go, like name, number, position, college/country and stats. Being self-taught I don't know how to modify pictures on the fly (without having to photoshop every NBA starter portrait) or have them change attributes when the mouse rolls over.


 dayum if you actually could pull that off it would be sick, but it would probably take too much time to do that every game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Please visit the Nets board and post in their game thread...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=312488

...ZAE has done a nice job with it. I hope to see our posters visiting other boards, especially in inter-divisional play.

You can talk trash if you like but keep it clean and on-point! Tone is often more important than message.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

meh, his seems too messy and convulated. 

BTW, if you can make a table for 3 lines of stats I don't mind updating it myself.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a feeling that Ford will get used and abused by Kidd, is it possible to have Parker or Mo Pete on Kidd and the other on Carter?


that would leave Ford on RJ though ... :uhoh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

madman said:


> dayum if you actually could pull that off it would be sick, but it would probably take too much time to do that every game





yeah, **** that.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I have a feeling that Ford will get used and abused by Kidd, is it possible to have Parker or Mo Pete on Kidd and the other on Carter?
> 
> 
> that would leave Ford on RJ though ... :uhoh:


I'd much rather have Kidd beat us on his own shots rather than his passes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I have a feeling that Ford will get used and abused by Kidd, is it possible to have Parker or Mo Pete on Kidd and the other on Carter?
> 
> that would leave Ford on RJ though ... :uhoh:


If Kidd couldn't guard Anthony Johnson, how's he going to guard Ford? I'm not worried about that match-up.

The Knicks-Nets pre-season fiasco was an anomaly, IMO. They aren't a fearsome offensive team. If we can dictate the tempo of the game we'll be fine.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I predict a triple double for Kidd or near triple double.

I think Krstic might get a double double as well ... closer to 10/10 then 20/10 though.

I expect Carter to go high 20s unless Mo does a good job on him like last year.

RJ will have 20 points as well.

I hope to see Parker show his use in this game, if it's Carter that is guarding him, that could be good.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

come to think about it, I have a feeling that Carter will guard Ford, and Kidd will guard Parker/Jones.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a feeling we're going to win this game. Hopefully Bosh will be good to go, I hate to see him having this type of lingering injury when there is so much hype around this team to do well.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> I have a feeling we're going to win this game. Hopefully Bosh will be good to go, I hate to see him having this type of lingering injury when there is so much hype around this team to do well.


I concur


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Trying to show me up? :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't think we're outmatched by the Nets so I definitely think we can take this game. If we're to have a winning season we need to win games like this. 

I expect Bosh and TJ and Mo to have big games with good supporting numbers from the roleplayers. 

Rasho is going to have a tough time against Krystic but hey, that's his job. If Rasho can keep him in check, our frontcourt should dominate theirs.

The big 3 are going to have big games and they need to if they're going to win. I hope that Carter has a good time with AP and Fred Jones all over him


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice new game thread Speedy. :clap: Well done.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kidd and Carter will probably alternate on Ford.
Nobody on the nets can guard quick guards like Ford.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

2dumb2live said:


> Kidd and Carter will probably alternate on Ford.
> Nobody on the nets can guard quick guards like Ford.


I hear Jeff McInnis is willing to take one for the team...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

trick said:


> I hear Jeff McInnis is willing to take one for the team...


Haha.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I don't think we're outmatched by the Nets so I definitely think we can take this game. If we're to have a winning season we need to win games like this.
> 
> I expect Bosh and TJ and Mo to have big games with good supporting numbers from the roleplayers.
> 
> ...


I can see Rasho guarding Collins and Bosh matched up with Nenad. Our Big men off the bench should give the Nets second unit fits. No Uncle Cliffy in this one....he mises the first 2 games if I remember right.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How is Rasho to struggle against Krstic? I don't get that one.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

**** and balls I need to buy a TV ASAP
I get TSN and Sportsnet, but the TV is so old it doesn't go past 36, and The Score is on 53
Looks like I'll be buying one tomorrow

Go Raps!

I'm so ****in' excited I could slap a horse​


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Tight layout speedy, really feeling it. Having the hover effects on the pictures would be awesome to the max too... myspace style haha.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

nwt said:


> **** and balls I need to buy a TV ASAP
> I get TSN and The Score, but the *TV is so old it doesn't go past 36, and The Score is on 53*
> Looks like I'll be buying one tomorrow
> 
> ...



That is funny as hell!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nwt said:


> **** and balls I need to buy a TV ASAP
> I get TSN and The Score, but the TV is so old it doesn't go past 36, and The Score is on 53
> Looks like I'll be buying one tomorrow
> 
> ...


you could route it through a vcr if you have one around.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> That is funny as hell!


 dont laugh i will probably do the same thing with Raptors TV


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awesome layout Speeds!

CHEA! First game of the season baby, I can't wait (just two more days!). I'm so pumped! :banana: 

My left nut has a feeling the Raptors will come up on top in this game. So my prediction will be: 116 Raptors, 107 Nets.

*Let's Go Raptors!*

You know I had to do it!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

111 raps - 101 nets

too bad ill be in class until 5:30 pst  which is like mid way into the game and after rush hour traffic ill be lucky to catch the second half of the 4th quarter


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Please visit the Nets board and post in their game thread...
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=312488
> 
> ...


i got my hand slapped for pointing out Barkley's "half man half a season" VC quote. i love jabbing at nets fans.

PS nets game thread table layout looks SICK


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I predict the Raps win 112-110.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I predict the Raps win 112-110.


I hope it is bigger then a 2 point spread.....it is to early in the season for my heart to handle a close game! I need to condition it for the stretch run.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

damn, i'm gonna miss this game, stupid Rogers, i guess i'll just have to download it the next day


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet thread Speedy, super props to you. :cheers: 

I'm going to miss this game as well but thanks to all the free channels Rogers wants to give me for three months, I'll watch the game in a hour the next day.

I think this is a winnable game for the Raps even though it's the Nets home opener. I agree that Bosh will guard Krstic but I'd like to see Kris and Jorge get their shot and see how they do too. I predict that in the last two minutes Jorge Garbajosa makes 17,000 Nets fan wonder who was that guy who burnt them and how do you pronouce his name.

104-101 Raps.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> I hope it is bigger then a 2 point spread.....it is to early in the season for my heart to handle a close game! I need to condition it for the stretch run.




Remiscing last year's first game are we? vs the wiz, last possesions was ours and we were down 1?

Then Rose gets the stupid offensive foul?


:curse: 


heartbreaking, I think if we won that game, it woulda gave us a good momemtum for the next 2-3 weeks and we wouldn't start with a 1-15 record.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> damn, i'm gonna miss this game, stupid Rogers, i guess i'll just have to download it the next day


rogers? 

you can't miss this game dude. it's on the score.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice game thread Speedy!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm thinkin:

TJ gets 10 assists
Bosh gets 24 points
Humphries and Graham combine for 5 dunks
Bargnani gets 4 rebounds
Calderon hits 5 shots
Rasho gets 19 minutes
Mo hits 3 3s
Garbo gets 1 block
AP gets 2 steals


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

104-99 Raptors


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The season is finally here, kids.

T-minus 7 hours.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Raptors 111
Nets 5


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I probably was as anxious in prior years, but I don't seem to remember it. Can't wait to get home from work tonight and enjoy the game.

Defintely much more optomistic this year (or did I say the same thing last year??)


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I probably was as anxious in prior years, but I don't seem to remember it. Can't wait to get home from work tonight and enjoy the game.
> 
> Defintely much more optomistic this year (or did I say the same thing last year??)


 i probably did the same 

but i am psyched for tonight, i probably wont eat till after the game starts


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Raptors 111
> Nets 5


lol, nice prediction you got there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

not long now my pretties. it's been about 20 months since i've watched a raptor game live and now it's only 6 short hours away. let's roll.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

JS03 said:


> lol, nice prediction you got there.


I know .. a little to generous to the nets.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm predicting a 103-97 Raps win. 5 hrs to go!!!
And is it just me, or do people sometimes think of the Nets right now as potential NBA finals candidates, while at other times, just as a mediocre team. I know I do.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> not long now my pretties. it's been about 20 months since i've watched a raptor game live and now it's only 6 short hours away. let's roll.



I am going to start my pre game chant now!

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Lets go Raptors

Think I can keep it up till tip off? :biggrin:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i tell you what i don't like: it's the pregame show at these games. it's one thing (for me) if it's a big playoff affair or whatever, the fans are ready to cheer wildly for those. but the first game of the year? you can just tell from the looks on the players' faces: they don't really care and they're just waiting for tipoff. they're only there because they have to be, it's obligated attendance.

and the fans are aware of the players' apathy, of course, how could they not be? it then affects the cheers from the crowd: _they're_ only cheering because _they_ have to. it's not at all sincere. it's so... quarter-hearted and repetitive and long that you could fall asleep. i mean, _everyone_ could fall asleep except the PA announcer, and he's only charged up because it's _his_ job to sound that way, even _he's_ disingenuous. it's hard to put up with, imo, it's too phony/forced these days. it's like the anti-buildup. you can't fake emotion, and you can rarely plan for it. bringing down the lights and going through the ritual is not much of an emotional climb- quite the opposite, really, when you stop to think about it.

so i'm dreading it tonight and friday. i've always seen it as a waste of time when it's not honest, i think everyone has always seen it that way, and yet we continue to be forced/punished to sit through it. and why is it even being done? "for the fans." come again? i really don't think anyone cares unless you're doing because you _want_ to do it, not because you _have_ to. there's a thick line between the two, imo.

ahh... but the season's here. my smile can take anything tonight. (but that doesn't mean a 42 point loss. let's keep it in check, y'all.)

peace


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Im predicting a close game, Jefferson will rip us up as always and Humps will posterize someone. For some reason i think the Nets will win by 3


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Who-C said:


> Im predicting a close game, Jefferson will rip us up as always and Humps will posterize someone. For some reason i think the Nets will win by 3



Last year we needed Mo to guard Vince, that left guys like Charlie or Joey matched up with RJ. He wont be facing a rookie this year. Either Mo or AP will play him tough....not to mention Fred an improved Joey and Garbajosa....no easy looks for RJ this year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

raptors are gonna run all over the nets 2night, thats a guarantee. VC is gonna regret leaving after he sees the final score.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

big game from AP tonight watch.

raptors by 7


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Home again for the season opener... nothing against New Brunswick...ites? but there's nothing quite like being at home watching the game on my own TV.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Home again for the season opener... nothing against New Brunswick...ites? but there's nothing quite like being at home watching the game on my own TV.


Amen to that brother. I'm at school now, but I'm going to leave in a couple of hours so I can make it home in time. God, I want to win this game. Last year we started off bad after losing in the dying seconds to the Wizards. If we can get this first win, it'll be a real positive step in the right direction for this team, and all those losers out there bashing them.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

2 more hours. Can't wait any longer.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It's too bad we have to start the season in someone else's building, especially in a swamp where the fans can't be bothered to come out to the game.

Oh yeah, game face is on.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

here i see a lot of optimistic fans (teenagers) :biggrin: look at this in realistic vision.
Nets is home team. They have one of the best guards line, very good SF Richard (who can stop him?), nice power foward Nenad (Bosh is good too) & medium class Center Jason. In this season toronto have nice team, but this team is too young for big wins. Kidd-Carter-Jefferson is too fast & too hard for raptors. good luck. :cheers:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mindlib said:


> here i see a lot of optimistic fans (teenagers) :biggrin: look at this in realistic vision.
> Nets is home team. They have one of the best guards line, very good SF Richard (who can stop him?), nice power foward Nenad (Bosh is good too) & medium class Center Jason. In this season toronto have nice team, but this team is too young for big wins. Kidd-Carter-Jefferson is too fast & too hard for raptors. good luck. :cheers:


Thanks. But our frontcourt is vastly superior (ie Twin is one of the worst big men starting in the league) and hopefully we can slow down the big three with our depth.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

I hope someone does play by play, or I'll just listen to the game on theFan590.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

my lord am i ever pumped up for this game. this is better than xmas!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I also think that AP's going to be a bit of a beast tonight. He's waited for his second chance long enough.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and i think we're due for a good shooting night.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice preseason footage intro.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> I hope someone does play by play, or I'll just listen to the game on theFan590.


Sorry, can't do play by play tonight. (pc, tv in different rooms )

GO Raptors


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

CHEA! Let's get the party started!


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow...what the **** is the score?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, very sloppy game so far. NJ w/ 5 turnovers already.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Anyone else listening to the game on the Fan590? it's not working keeps buffering...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

A couple of ticky tac over the backs and then TJ doesn't get the foul taking down the lane. 

Like what I'm seeing so far. The boys are nice and agressive. TJ has hit a few shots. Bargs already has his first block, rebound, and bucket. 

Krystic has a very nice jumper.

Bosh needs to get going...or does he? Our depth rules.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Quick first quarter, nice to see our tempo steer the game so far.

TJ's and Jose might not be a bad shooting rotation after all? Wishful thinking, maybe, but they both look confident right now.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

by the looks of things this team will live and die by the jump shot


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey looks lost again...

Good to see Jose keeping the pace up.

Marcus Williams could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps apparently put up 54 shots in the first half, which is a good sign. The game is being played at our pace. No doubt Frank is telling his guys to slow it down in the second half.

Micky Mouse looks good. Couple of blocks, couple boards, dunk or two. Could he replace Jason Collins?

TJ Ford has a jump shot, at least for now.

That "I fooled you" T-Mac commercial has been on about thirteen thousand times. The mute button getting a workout.

First game of the season and Leo is back to picking on Chuck. Why can't we just stick with Jack?

Good to see Anthony Parker being aggressive. Nice stroke. Shoots exactly like you know who.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

no play by play .... I hate VDN, I can't get the score or espn or any ****in channels that will show bball unless I spend like 90$ a month

:curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> no play by play .... I hate VDN, I can't get the score or espn or any ****in channels that will show bball unless I spend like 90$ a month
> 
> :curse:


You can listen on Fan590, no?


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

First conspiracy theory of the year:

Did anyone else see BC grimace when Sam took Hump out of the game after diving on the floor? He was replaced by AP I beleive leaving garbajosa as the sole big man on the floor.

BC then nodded in agreement with whomever is sitting beside him.

I for one am a little angered with Sam's substitutions patterns....again. 

Does BC feel the same way?

PS

PJ>JG period


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

url?


sides, I'm much more of a visual guy, I love basketball for the visual aspects. I should give it a shot though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How about this Anthony Parker? Good D, good O. Looks nice.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

AP having a nice game Ford doing a good job the guys just gotta convert


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago having a tough debut so far. Not bad, but not easy.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

if the raps could pull this out, it would really speak to their depth. 

cause aside from TJ and Anthony, everyone's been pretty weak.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Where is the up and down ball from the first half? Getting a little lagged out there.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ Ford!!! Wow. TJ is having a nice night.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Vince jacking up shots from 5ft behing the 3pt line hes taken about 4 shots like that now


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris Bosh is way out of rhythm.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who let the air out of this game?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Those rims in New Jersey are pretty loud when you miss a shot gets annoying after a while


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

wow we suck. this what happens when u rely to much on the second unit that u forget the starters. they are out of shape.. bosh is out of it. dont know what happened to jones and Jorge. goodness this game is ugly.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Game over Raps are gonna lose


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

same old...we can't get a stop

i guess the positive is that ford and parker have looked good

and bosh won't have many games like this i hope


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yikes, bosh was horrible. that's the difference in this game.

still weren't hitting our shots like we should.

AP and TJ were very good - bodes very well for our team.

I can't believe they gave the ball back to new jersey on that inadvertent whistle.

nets get the win but they don't exactly look like a dominant team now do they? we should have taken them.

we got deflated. that's not supposed to happen.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh well maybe we'll do better at home


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow what a terrible way to end the game, we really got screwed by that inavinertant wistle


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So I'm pretty disappointed in the way this game turned out after what was a pretty decent first half. I'm not upset so much that we lost as I am that this wasn't much of a game to watch, nor was it a good example of the intensity or competitiveness that we expect to see out of our players for the rest of the season.

I guess right now is the time of the season for our team to look out of rhythm, but it's not fun. Chris Bosh was indecisive, Joey Graham was hopeless, Bargnani didn't really do anything, and Garbo and Mo Pete combined to go 0-10 from three. Wasn't a terrible game overall but you can tell we have a lot of work to do still.

On a positive note I thought Parker and Ford were excellent. Both of those guys have got it figured out. It's up to the rest of the team to try and keep up. I also thought Rasho was making his minutes count, but for whatever reason he got Hoffa-esque minutes after picking up some quick fouls. Small ball for almost the whole game to the tune of a 14 rebound and at least 10 PIP deficit.

As for the Nets, if they are a different team from last year, I didn't notice. The guards did all the rebounding, they had virtually no shooting, and when the big three were out of the game, the reserves were lucky to get a play off, let alone score or make a stop.

Pretty much saw what we've come to expect from Carter, bookending the game with increased effort and inside play, coasting during the second and third quarters taking 28' jump shots and staying in first or second gear.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I also wanted to add that I think the officiating in the second half killed any momentum either team had and reduced the game to individual play. I bet a few of our imported players were scratching their heads in the third and fourth quarters. "Is this how they play over here?"


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Turning point of the game was when TJ stole the ball from Kidd but they called the accidental whistle. They gave the ball to the nets for some odd reason and Nachbar hits a 3 to put them up by like 8. Another point Sam's substitution patern has always been horrible, whats Tucker doing in the game when we're down in the 4th?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I was already having a horrible day (tsx income trust taxation change :curse: ), so I was expecting a 20+ loss tonight......not bad effort by the Raptors, hopefully we can get everybody on the same page next game



> Originally posted by *SkywalkerAC !*
> 
> AP and TJ were very good - bodes very well for our team.


it made me smile, having to see Vince work on Defense :biggrin: 
AP was great and TJ is making that trade really look like a win-win trade for both teams
(Charlie with 14/11/4 tonight and 19/7/5 for TJ )




> Originally posted by *crimedog !*
> 
> same old...we can't get a stop


For the most part, the defense was alright til the 4th, then it seemed like the same old
no surprises this year, rebounding and defense will again be our weaknesses.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Uh-OHhhh .. 
Seem like we've seen this type of game before. We compete for the first three quarters and then disappear into the ethernet. Sad Sad Sad ..... I can already imagine tomorrow's headlines:
- New Faces, Same Old Game, Raps lose again ...
- Team Europe starts - Raps fail to show up
- Here we go Again!!!
- Raps lose at Defense, Points in the Paint, Rebounds, Shooting %
- Brand New Year ... Same Old Raps 


Oh well .. at least there were some positives to take away from this game. We know Bargnani will develop, TJ looks like the real deal, Parker was slacking during pre-season WOW!, Bosh was off but no biggie, he'll be back soon, Garbajosa won't be throwing up bricks like that for long... A few other peices I can't remember .. but all in all. Not a total disaster, but close enough to be confused.


Later dudes...


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just for the record Ima HUGE Raptors fan but that does not mean i'm going to be bias. I had kept my mouth shut while all you people were going on and on praising the Raptors in the PRESEASON. This is the real deal,BC has made couple of good moves but not made a great improvement in our roster. Our D is still horrible, we cant rebound, how are we going to be a run and gun team without rebounding the ball? Like we saw today, just because our star player (bosh) had a bd game, we dont have this 2nd option player to take over games for us. Take the lead. 

Yea i know everyone is going to reply to me by saying, "oh its just a single game relax", but the fact still remains we needed to sign a strong 2nd option next to Bosh, and add defenders and rebounders.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ no I think you have the same concerns as all of us

- defense
- rebounding
- no go to guy that can take over games down the stretch


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

As european basketball fan I say that Raptors didn't played like a team, above all in offence.

Some shots of Bosh and Ford were totally witless, with no mates under the rim; I had the luck to have Maurizio Gherardini as commentator (for italian TV) and I repeated continuously that our team must not shot in that way (without rhythm and with team not in position) and Bosh should be changed because obviously he's out of shape.

In the 4th qt Toronto didn't played no defence (Garbajosa did very well in defence, but why wasn't he on the court in the last minutes?).

And I'm disappointed because the low usage of Bargnani...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm concerned about Jorge and Mo Pete's 0-10 3 pts ... what happened? were they contested shots? wide open shots??????

Jorge seems to be shooting the nba 3 fine.


Could somebody give me a scout report on



Parker
Jorge
Ford
Calderon
Gnani?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I predict a triple double for Kidd or near triple double.
> 
> I think Krstic might get a double double as well ... closer to 10/10 then 20/10 though.
> 
> ...



I guess I wasn't far off, surprised to see Nenad score more than I thought and rebound less, Carter with mid 20s and a double double, Kidd with a triple double, and RJ with 17 pts...


:curse:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

DWADE4 said:


> Just for the record Ima HUGE Raptors fan but that does not mean i'm going to be bias. I had kept my mouth shut while all you people were going on and on praising the Raptors in the PRESEASON. This is the real deal,BC has made couple of good moves but not made a great improvement in our roster. Our D is still horrible, we cant rebound, how are we going to be a run and gun team without rebounding the ball? Like we saw today, just because our star player (bosh) had a bd game, we dont have this 2nd option player to take over games for us. Take the lead.
> 
> Yea i know everyone is going to reply to me by saying, "oh its just a single game relax", but the fact still remains we needed to sign a strong 2nd option next to Bosh, and add defenders and rebounders.


I think this game shows the opposite, that we have more than enough scorers. AP can score, TJ can score, etc. 

The guys weren't hitting their shots at a good enough clip this game but they certainly can. 

Bosh has one of his worst games as a pro and the Raps are in the game, against one of the acclaimed teams of the NBA, and the Raps were very competitive for most of the game. 

If Bosh is on his game, we win this game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****KKKKK.... I basically had a long long post on why we sucked... but I'll shorten it down:

- completely outclassed in rebounding, every missed shot was greeted by a sea of white jerseys, both offensively and defensively
- our defense sucked, and our offense sucked... not gonna win games like that
- they turned it over a lot but we didn't capitalize... our horribly executed fast breaks backfired and turned into successful fast breaks for the Nets
- Bosh sucked, and nobody was feeding him the ball either... give him the damn ball when we're down big late in the game!
- the Ford steal was completely legit and the bad call really did us in

All in all a horrible game. This team has a long ****ing ways to go if it wants to better their final result from last year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and yikes did joey ever have a poor game. yikes.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

nice game from Anthony, i live in europe & i can say: This guy can score 20-30 or 40 points...if coach want this..also he can show a good Defence. :worship: 
before the game i posted a few things...who's goes to the right way.nice game. good luck in other games. 
p.s. Toronto is an "europe" team in north amercia, but...where is the defence in Sam's game? if you want play a europe b-ball ,you must play a real D(efence). Same sh**y old game :whatever:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Darman said:


> As european basketball fan I say that Raptors didn't played like a team, above all in offence.
> 
> Some shots of Bosh and Ford were totally witless, with no mates under the rim; I had the luck to have Maurizio Gherardini as commentator (for italian TV) and I repeated continuously that our team must not shot in that way (without rhythm and with team not in position) and Bosh should be changed because obviously he's out of shape.
> 
> ...



Gnani had 3 fouls (more fouls than points) in under 10 min, not a good thing. Mitchell benched him to give him a lesson.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

another thing, who was covering who? How did the guards do on Kidd-Carter-Jeff?

those are things that are hard to see on a boxscore.


Was it AP or Mo on Carter? How did TJ do on D against Kidd?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm concerned about Jorge and Mo Pete's 0-10 3 pts ... what happened? were they contested shots? wide open shots??????
> 
> Jorge seems to be shooting the nba 3 fine.
> 
> ...


Parker- Showed why he was one of the best basketball players not in the NBA. Hit some open/contested shots. Nice drive to the rim game, overall a great performance. I would give him a B+ in this game. 

Jorge- Had many open shots, just didnt fall for him. Played solid defense though, Sam had him as our C when we went small. C-

Ford- Great game. Hit some nice shots, ball-handling skills are superb. Played good defense. He did his part. A 

Gnani- Got a nice block on Nenad, got into some foul trouble, had a strong basket when he got his own rebound and went back up. I think he WILL be a good player just not anytime soon. C 

Peterson and Bosh didnt show their real games. Fred Jones had a decent outing. Jose I really like this year, kept cheering our players on when he was on the bench and was able to play solid when on the court. P.S. Uros Slokar is one of the ugliest guys ever. 

I would like to see Jose and Ford both on at the same time for us in the backcourt, they can really push the ball. Sam. did a poor job in rotating players in. Shouldnt have taken Jorge off, he was playing the best defense for our big mans.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i can tell you this much, graham is gonna get traded soon.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I think this game shows the opposite, that we have more than enough scorers. AP can score, TJ can score, etc.
> 
> The guys weren't hitting their shots at a good enough clip this game but they certainly can.
> 
> ...


i disagree if Bosh is on his game then that means Vince would have been on his game


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

After an offseason with so much change and optimisim it was very dissapointing to watch and feel like I've seen that game a million times before.

Bosh didn't just look tired, he looked lost. His head didn't make the trip to NJ. 

I'm very curious to see what kind of patience BC has. He is known to make moves and a lot of them. I think sam is the first one to go if this team can't start to play some defense and rebound. 

After watching as much basketball as possible in the past 24hours, this team has a LONG way to go.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

flushingflash said:


> i can tell you this much, graham is gonna get traded soon.



For what? A bloody LATE 2nd round draft pick? Hes playing like he did lasy year, confused on the court, doesnt take the open shot, and he played in Sams. system last year. Shouldnt be any excuses.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mindlib said:


> p.s. Toronto is an "europe" team in north amercia, but...where is the defence in Sam's game? if you want play a europe b-ball ,you must play a real D(efence). Same sh**y old game :whatever:


Thanks. Actually, you'd be more correct if you said in order to play GOOD basketball, we'd need to play defense. It's not like defense is unique to Euroball.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Thanks. Actually, you'd be more correct if you said in order to play GOOD basketball, we'd need to play defense. It's not like defense is unique to Euroball.


Parker was impressive. VC moreso. Bosh was horrible. Bryan Colangelo's constipated facial expression at the end of the game was classic.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Can someone tell me who this Anthony Parker dude is? Why has he not been playing the last few years? Should i pick him in my fantasy league (14 teams = deep league)?


----------



## Ali Iverson (Oct 25, 2005)

Defense Defense Defense......How do u push the ball and rebound if u cant get a stop.... we were lost big time out there...also free throws...we missed so many which need to go in if u wanna be a play off team thats no excuse...but in the end i blame this game on the coach...he had some stupid lineups out there...i donno wat he thinking....rasho was playign gr8 hard defense running he deserved good minutes...bargnani sure he got soem fouls but common u cant take him out the rest of game he played soem hard dee got a block didnt hesitate to shoot a three strong finish under the basket let him play make new jersey match up with us...our pg both did a gr8 job was perfect game from that position and i think the minutes were perfect for them...bosh got soem foul trouble didnt look too good in the end game they were trying to get it to him but new jersey did good job defending bosh....parker was gr8 played hard took good shots, just got some tough shot**** on him right in his eye...joey graham shouldnt touch the court he looked horrible.....Pj Tucker i liked the energy he brought played hard deserve his minutes but just not at the end of the game wen its on the line, hes a rookie grabajosa should have been out there, even bargnani could have been out there with his overseas experience...im upset our number one pick didnt play more...mo pete was aiight had a good start put didnt get much touches which caused him firing up some bad shots later on in the game...fred jones played ok didnt do nothing special...but all in all defense free throws is the main thing which caused our loss if we hti our free throws we would have had a nice lil lead which can hurt the motivation of the other team...n e ways was ugly game and they better counce back next game or people may give up and it could be a long season


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i understand that sam and bryan want yo have a running team but i dont think they meant running down the court taking a deep shot and having no one down low to rebound, that is why we lost that game. We gave up way to many rebounds on both sides of the court


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't understand why people continue to complain about our defense. I thought we all knew that defense would be out of the equation concerning the type of system will be implementing. I'm actually quite pleased about this team handled the passing lanes. 8 team steals is nothing to be disappointed about.

Our offense, however, did not look good at all. Despite Ford's nice statline of 19/7/5, he did not handle the way this team should be playing very well. Calderon was doing a better job of running the offense than TJ and his erratic shots.

Garbajosa was just downright terrible offensively, but I know these type of nights will be minimal for him. He's a good shooter, and he's a savvy guy who knows how to get back on the right track.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, they had some defensive breakdowns which can be reduced.

Bottom line is that Mo & Garbo went 0/10 from the arc. Raptors record this year when Mo & Garbo go 0-fer will be 0-14 or something like that. If they go 4/10 we win, even with bad rebounding and FT shooting.

I am a starting to get a little concerned that Sam has a bias against bigs. Rasho & Bargnani a combined 19 minutes? On a night when Bosh can only go 25? PUH-LEEZ!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> i disagree if Bosh is on his game then that means Vince would have been on his game


What's that fanboy?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

The Mad Viking said:


> I am a starting to get a little concerned that Sam has a bias against bigs. Rasho & Bargnani a combined 19 minutes? On a night when Bosh can only go 25? PUH-LEEZ!


Good point. All preseason long the raptors were playing a style that made teams adjust to them. Come this game, the Nets with their lack of depth upfront, forced the raptors to play small ball.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

funny note,

if you check out yahoo!'s boxscore for the raps/nets game ( http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006110117 ), they have Anthony Parker as the raps' top performer on the top right, but the pic they used was the one during his Magic days of 6 years ago.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

honestly, i struggle to take anything positive from the game. i thought it was a waste, more than just frustrating, and if i were any one of the players, i'd forget about it yesterday. i was disappointed with... nearly everything.

it's on to milwaukee. we'll have to forget about this one.

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *flushingflash !*
> 
> i can tell you this much, graham is gonna get traded soon.


I think he'll be chilling with his brother Stephen pretty soon


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

For a team with so many new faces, the game wan't that bad, just dissappointing because of the late game collapse.

The defense and rebounding is what it is....the difference will be on offense, and the Raps will clearly need a more well rounded contribution on offense if they hope to win any games

They got off 94 shots which is what they'll need everynight to win, but we'll clearly need more from guys like Bosh, MoPete, Garbajosa and Jones (who wan't really involved much on offense (3-6)

If we can get everyone to contribute a little more evenly on offense, we should be alright, but on a positive note.....if it wasn't for great games by TJ and AP it would have been a blowout, and I think that all year we will see different players step up, since we lack that true go-to option


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> Can someone tell me who this Anthony Parker dude is? Why has he not been playing the last few years? Should i pick him in my fantasy league (14 teams = deep league)?


search him on youtube. he's a two time mvp of euroleague with maccabi tel aviv. he was the best professional not playing in the nba. he's a good defender and offender. he'll put up efficient stats but his minutes might be a little constrained by mitchell's deep rotation.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

speedythief said:


> As for the Nets, if they are a different team from last year, I didn't notice. The guards did all the rebounding, they had virtually no shooting, and when the big three were out of the game, the reserves were lucky to get a play off, let alone score or make a stop.


The Nets always gang-rebound, so that part is not going to change (even when Josh Boone comes back). This has been a feature of Kidd-led teams since he is one of the best rebounding guards of all time. Shooting has been a problem for the Nets, but possibly their best shooter, Eddie House, is still out. Marcus Wiliams is normally a decent shooter, but it was his first game, and he missed a few open shots. I don't agree with you on the performance of the reserves. First of all, at least one of the big 3 was always on the court (except for the last one minute). In fact, the starting unit was outscored by their Toronto counterpart in the first 7 minutes (by one). Boki Nachbar and Marcus Williams had +/- stats of +17 and +13 respectively. So they more than held their own.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> The Nets always gang-rebound, so that part is not going to change (even when Josh Boone comes back). This has been a feature of Kidd-led teams since he is one of the best rebounding guards of all time. Shooting has been a problem for the Nets, but possibly their best shooter, Eddie House, is still out. Marcus Wiliams is normally a decent shooter, but it was his first game, and he missed a few open shots. I don't agree with you on the performance of the reserves. First of all, at least one of the big 3 was always on the court (except for the last one minute). In fact, the starting unit was outscored by their Toronto counterpart in the first 7 minutes (by one). Boki Nachbar and Marcus Williams had +/- stats of +17 and +13 respectively. So they more than held their own.


I would question the statement that Marcus Williams is a decent shooter. He shot well in preseason, but his college stats do not indicate that he is anything more then that. Still a great lead guard.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

+/- when Bargnani was on the floor = +7
+/- when Rasho was on the floor = +8
+/- when somebody else was at C = -25

Minutes Bargnani played last night, mostly at C = 8
Minutes Rasho played last night = 9
Minutes somebody else played C = 31

I'm sick of Mitchell and his charade of trotting out a big for token minutes at the start of each half and thinking that it's a necessity to go small for crunchtime. He might as well start Bosh at C and bring Rasho off the bench or something, since that's where Bosh ends up logging his heavy minutes anyways.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Would you say it's time to... panic?

Yes I would, Ken.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

TRON said:


> I think he'll be chilling with his brother Stephen pretty soon



BC said hes always looking at making deals and that hes probably not done yet, and i dont see graham making any kind of impact this season.


----------

